# New Smoker is Home!!!!



## creek bottom (Apr 16, 2019)

Got the new smoker home late Friday night. A1 Competition Smoker from Custom Pits & Fab in Watkinsville, GA. I haven't had time to fire it up and season it yet, going to get at that tomorrow while I take a few vacation days from work. I did get the road grime washed off, as we hit some pretty nasty rain on the way home. Can't wait to get it fired up and get some butts on it!!!


















	

		
			
		

		
	
 The back is basically a charcoal grill... It does not get any heat or smoke from the main cooking chamber. Pretty handy to have on there though...


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice new toy! What kinda wood are you going to be running in it?


----------



## creek bottom (Apr 16, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Nice new toy! What kinda wood are you going to be running in it?


I got a load of mixed oak, hickory and cherry, with a little bit of maple...


----------



## pit of despair (Apr 16, 2019)

Creek Bottom,
Very Nice...keep us posted!
Teddy


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 16, 2019)

Maple wood smells good


----------



## Hank R (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks great wish it was mine.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 16, 2019)

CB, Nice toy,you will have lots good meals on that baby!


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 16, 2019)

Very nice looking rig.  I am sure you will get lots of good BBQ off that bad boy.

I just ordered a new smoker and can't wait till it is finished and shipped!


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey! Very nice stick burner. I hope you get many many years of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

Awesome fire her up.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 16, 2019)

You got the Captain there. Very nice. I think a lot of friends/ family will have requests.


----------

